# S7 315-2DP mit 8 Drehstrommotoren



## Holger13 (16 März 2008)

Hallo, bin neu hier und muß sagen: tolle Seite.

Hab bis jetz nur Mitsubishi programmiert und darf mich jetzt an einer Simatic auslassen.
Nun zu meiner Frage: Ich soll unter anderem 8 Türen über eine S7 315-2DP auf und zu fahren. Da würde sich ja eine Profibusverbindung anbieten, oder? Nimmt man dann 8 einzelne Frequenzumrichter oder gibts was sinnvolleres? Räumlich spielt sich alles auf ca. 50m² ab. Die Motoren haben 3AC 400V und 0,75 kW.


----------



## vierlagig (16 März 2008)

das kommt ganz darauf an, wie du die türen bewegen sollst, also ob da die umrichteransteuerung wirklich notwendig ist also z.b. unterschiedliche geschwindigkeiten gefahren werden sollen ... also für den einfachsten fall, der mir jetzt einfällt würde eine direkte ansteuerung oder, um ein sanftes anfahren zu ermöglichen, ein softstarter-applikation ausreichen ... wenn es allerdings per fu passieren soll/muß bietet sich da der profibus zur steuerung und auswertung an ... und wenn die "türen" alle einzeln steuerbar sein sollen, wirste an acht umrichtern nicht vorbei kommen


----------



## Holger13 (16 März 2008)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.
Die Türen sollen sanft anlaufen und abbremsen und alle einzeln über die sps angesteuert werden. Die Geschwindigkeit ist immer die selbe. Was ist eine softstarter-applikation?


----------



## vierlagig (16 März 2008)

Holger13 schrieb:


> Danke für die schnelle Antwort.
> Die Türen sollen sanft anlaufen und abbremsen und alle einzeln über die sps angesteuert werden. Die Geschwindigkeit ist immer die selbe. Was ist eine softstarter-applikation?



*hier*, das ist ein softstarter ... sanftanlasser halt, um sanft anzufahren, der da hat auch eine stop-rampe


----------



## lorenz2512 (16 März 2008)

hallo,
er meint einen sanftstarter, langsam hochlaufen, langsam auslaufen, sind fertige baugruppen, kleiner als ein fu, und billiger


----------



## Holger13 (16 März 2008)

Das ist ja lässig.
Da würde ich mir ja den profibus komplett sparen. Chefe wollte irgendwas mit ET 200S. Das hab ich aber nicht so richtig verstanden. Versuch ihm das mal mit den Sanftstartern zu verkaufen.
Vielen Dank erstmal...


----------



## Sockenralf (16 März 2008)

Hallo,

irgendwas motorisch auf- und zufahren?


Schon mal an Not-Aus und solche Sachen gedacht?  




MfG


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (16 März 2008)

Hallo Holger,



Holger13 schrieb:


> ..Chefe wollte irgendwas mit ET 200S..


Für ET200s gibt es auch Sanftstarter.


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Holger13 (17 März 2008)

Hallo nochmal...

Wurde heut informiert und bin sehr überrascht.

Geplant ist dass die tür schnell auffährt, vor dem ereichen der Endstellung die Geschwindigkeit verringert um danach die Frequenz soweit zu verringert dass die Tür offengehalten wird.
Die Türen haben keine Feststelleinrichtungen. Ein Austausch der Türen war/ist nicht vorgesehen. Das Schließen der Tür läuft umgekehrt ab und der Motor bleibt bestromt um die Tür sicher zuzuhalten. 

Hat irgendwer sowas schonmal gehört?
Ich kann doch nich den Umrichter die ganze Zeit gegen die Wand fahren lassen, oder?


MfG


----------



## vierlagig (17 März 2008)

stichwort: Halteregelung


----------



## lorenz2512 (17 März 2008)

hallo,
sach mal ist das eine schulaufgabe ansonsten sind deine infos sehr spärlich.


----------



## Holger13 (17 März 2008)

auch Hallo,

ist leider keine Schulaufgabe sondern bitterer Ernst. Was für Infos hättens denn gern?

MfG


----------



## lorenz2512 (17 März 2008)

hallo,
warum nehmt ihr keinen bremsmotor wie sieht die ganze aus wofür sind die türen


----------



## Holger13 (17 März 2008)

So...

Das sind Schiebetüren bei Personenschleusen.
Ich glaub ich werde Lenze Umrichter verwenden und nehm die Halteregelung. Da brauch ich doch nur die Drehrichtung und die Freigabe von der Steuerung und den Sollwert stell ich am Umrichter ein. Den Rest machen die Rampen.

MfG


----------



## vierlagig (17 März 2008)

wie hat MW erst im chat so schön gesagt ... mit kanonen auf spatzen ... darüber hinaus funktioniert die halteregelung, auch das gab MW zu bedenken, nicht wenn strom weg is ...

also hier nochmal meine anordnung für diesen anwendungsfall:

softstarter
motoren mit bremse
habe fertig


----------



## TimoS (17 März 2008)

Vorallem auch prüfen was für Antriebe zum Einsatz kommen. Ein Standartantrieb mit n=0 zu betreiben funktioniert nicht lange.


----------



## TommyG (18 März 2008)

Und dann

noch Personenschleusen....

AUAAAA

Bremsmotoren halten zumindest die Position. Frag doch mal bei den Schleusenbauern, wie die das realisieren...

Greetz, Tom


----------



## funkdoc (18 März 2008)

ein 50m² raum mit 8 tore als personenschleusen?

das wird eine wurstfabrik


schlüsselwort: schnellauftor

grüsse


----------



## vierlagig (18 März 2008)

ach süße, das sind vier eingänge mit je zwei türen ... es gibt kleinere räume mit mehr türen


----------



## Fritze (19 März 2008)

Hallo Holger13.
Dein Chef hat dir da aber eine schöne Spielerei gegeben. Nur gut das eine Lösung gleich 8x verwendet wird.
Der Vorschlag von vierlagig ist ja ganz schön aber wie soll dem Antrieb mitgeteilt werden, wann er langsamer fahren soll und wann er in der Endposition ist?   
Wenn dein Motor keinen Geber hat, dann wirst du auch keine Halteregelung machen können.
Den Motor in den Endlagen zu Halten läßt sich auch gut über eine Motorbremse realisieren. (Energiesparen wird immer wichtiger!)  
Wenn es absolut nur um das bewegen der Tür geht, so kann ich mir sogar vorstellen das mann das Ganze mit einer Aplikation auf einem Umrichter separat zum Laufen bringt.[Taster-Auf, Taster-Zu, langsam Auf, langsam Zu, Endlage Auf und Endlage Zu]
Aber vieleicht will dein Chef ja auch nur deinen Einfallsreichtum Testen.
Viel Spaß Fritze


----------



## vierlagig (19 März 2008)

Fritze schrieb:


> Der Vorschlag von vierlagig ist ja ganz schön aber wie soll dem Antrieb mitgeteilt werden, wann er langsamer fahren soll und wann er in der Endposition ist?



so du fritze

meine lösung braucht vielleicht zwei schalter je endlage, aber ist immer noch günstiger als umrichter + geber * 8

endschalter eins startet die abfahrrampe des softstarters, endschalter zwei schaltet spannung ab und verriegelt die bremse (von mir aus verzögert) ... fertig ...


----------



## Hermann (19 März 2008)

mal ne idee es ganz anders zu lösen,
pneumatikzylinder, mit den dementsprechenden ventilen,
ist das nix, sicher deutlich billiger
kenne ja die türen nicht, aber wo man irgendwie nen motor dranbekommt
geht auch ein zylinder dran denk ich mir mal


----------



## funkdoc (19 März 2008)

vielleicht sollte man sich nicht um jeden ******* persönlich annehmen. 
hierfür gibts auch produkte spezialisierter firmen....

vorm chef einmal nein sagen kann auch nicht schaden, man lügt sich doch auch selber an, wenn man da "ja logisch kann ich sowieso..." und dann vielleicht in ein internetforum um grundsatzideen fragt.

grüsse


----------



## Fritze (19 März 2008)

An Vierlagig
Mein von dir herangezogenes Zitat bezog sich auf die Halteregelung.
Ich will hir ja keinem Vorschreiben wie er sein Geld verschleudert.
Mein am Ende aufgefürter Vorschlag war ja ähnlich Bestückt wie deine Lösung oder?
Also bitte nicht gleich gereizt sein.
MfG Fritze


----------



## vierlagig (19 März 2008)

Fritze schrieb:


> An Vierlagig
> Mein von dir herangezogenes Zitat bezog sich auf die Halteregelung.
> Ich will hir ja keinem Vorschreiben wie er sein Geld verschleudert.
> Mein am Ende aufgefürter Vorschlag war ja ähnlich Bestückt wie deine Lösung oder?
> ...



ey, gereizt sieht ja wohl mal anders aus und, das bestätigen 1000 paar zerquetschte beiträge, mich reizt nix, aber ehrlich werd ich doch wohl mal sein dürfen? ... was macht den unterschied zwischen deiner umrichter-lösung und meiner softstarter lösung? zum einen der preis ... rüchtüch ... ja, natürlich kannst du viele unterschiedliche geschwindigkeiten fahren, aber wozu? auf - zu - sense


----------

